# cat likes to knock tanks over



## dragonflower (May 28, 2012)

My cat, about 2 yrs old, likes to knock the tanks over. She's accomplished it twice and thankfully both times I got home quick enough to rescue the fish. I've since upgraded the tanks (3 gallon critter keeper and 1 gallon critter keeper) as opposed to the teeny 3/4 gallon tanks. She can still move the 1 gallon around and also likes to sit on top of the tanks. Because of this I started keeping the tanks in the kitchen and closing the door so the cat couldn't be in there when I wasn't home. Now that it's 90 some degrees out, I had to move the tanks so the cat could get into the basement and escape the heat. The tanks are in my 6yr olds room where I can shut the door. I miss them in the kitchen. It was easy to do water change w/ them right there on the counter. I also could interact w/ them and look at them at night while I watched tv. So, any tips on how to keep the cat away from the tanks? I'm assuming if they were both 3 gallon she wouldn't be able to move them, but the only way to test the theory is to actually let her at them and risk the tanks being dumped off the counter, which isn't really an option. Anyone else had a curious cat?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

dragonflower said:


> My cat, about 2 yrs old, likes to knock the tanks over. She's accomplished it twice and thankfully both times I got home quick enough to rescue the fish. I've since upgraded the tanks (3 gallon critter keeper and 1 gallon critter keeper) as opposed to the teeny 3/4 gallon tanks. She can still move the 1 gallon around and also likes to sit on top of the tanks. Because of this I started keeping the tanks in the kitchen and closing the door so the cat couldn't be in there when I wasn't home. Now that it's 90 some degrees out, I had to move the tanks so the cat could get into the basement and escape the heat. The tanks are in my 6yr olds room where I can shut the door. I miss them in the kitchen. It was easy to do water change w/ them right there on the counter. I also could interact w/ them and look at them at night while I watched tv. So, any tips on how to keep the cat away from the tanks? I'm assuming if they were both 3 gallon she wouldn't be able to move them, but the only way to test the theory is to actually let her at them and risk the tanks being dumped off the counter, which isn't really an option. Anyone else had a curious cat?


LOL yes Cat's are total BUMS. I've got 2 myself xP love em tho 

Well me personally I have a shelf that has two stories hanging up and it is high enough and not close to any furniture that the Cat's can't jump on it. Before I had a heated tank that's where it was. That's where I'm keeping my QT tanks. 

Haha but I have a 10 gal now so it's impossible for them to be turds noe xD


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I personally don't have any experience with cats however I have heard that they do not like the smell of citrus or eucalyptus. You could purchase some citrus or eucalyptus oil and just apply it around the tanks. 

Eucalyptus oil can also be used to remove stickers.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 3 cats and they all love watching the fish. There is a blanket next to Corrin's 10 gallon that the cats can sleep on and watch the fish (and Corrin can practice attacking ears and tails) and the cats sit on my desk to watch Bettabettabetta. We've only had one accident and it was with a tiny little bowl I was using for a hospital tank. Anything 3 gallons or larger, as long as it has a solid base (not like a vase) is fine for mine. If you got the room in your kitchen, get a 5 gallon! The fish will love love love it and there is like no risk at all of kittys knocking it over.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I have caught my cat sleeping on my ten gallon and she took decor out of my 3.5

My neighbor used pepper around there play place so cats wouldn't get used it as a litter box.


----------

